# Happy New Year and So Long....



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

It's been a long time coming and now it is here.  This will be my last thread on Long Hair Care Forum.

I can't believe I've been here for 8 years!!!  Wow...time surely goes by so fast..it really does  I do have some wonderful news: I'm going to be a grandmother...once again!  I am so excited and look forward to seeing my little precious grand baby come into the world.  Exciting times for me! 

I won't take up too much of your time, but I did not want to leave without saying goodbye.  I know that there have been some great times here with many of you and I have met so many wonderful people.  You ladies have been so gracious to me, loving and caring....some of you have truly kept me on my knees and many of you kept me on my toes...literally 

I thank God for the time spent here with you and although I know that we won't interact anymore, you will always be in my heart and in my prayers.

From the bottom of my heart, I want you to know that I love each and every one of you and will miss you very much.   

May the Lord bless you and keep you.  May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you.  May He lift up His Countenance upon you and give you....Peace!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 1, 2014)

Just wanted to say good bye!! And congratulations on becoming a grandma!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Just wanted to say good bye!! And congratulations on becoming a grandma!!


Thank you my sister!

Continue in the things that God has spoken to you through His Word.  His Word never fails.  May the Lord bring a renewal in your heart this year for more of Him!

God's riches blessings upon you and your family!


----------



## Dellas (Jan 1, 2014)

You will be missed

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## january noir (Jan 1, 2014)

All the best Nice!  Congrats with the grand baby!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2014)

Precious Wavy... 

You and Pastor 'A' live in my heart................Always...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 1, 2014)

Love to you, me dear sis.


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 1, 2014)

awwwwwww


booooooo


----------



## Divine. (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations on your new grand baby! I wish you all the best. I hate to see you go, but your presence here will definitely be remembered. May God continue to watch over you.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations on your grand baby!!! We will miss you. Stay blessed. You've been such a light in the forum


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 1, 2014)

Many blessings to you and your family!  Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to reply to my post.  It means so much to me that you replied and it shows the Christlikeness that is in you by your kind words of love and blessings extended to me for my soon-to-be grandchild.  :Rose:

I am so happy and it makes it even that much more special that you are happy for me too.  Thank you, thank you!

Love,

Nice & Wavy


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

Adel10 said:


> You will be missed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thank you, Adel10 ...I will miss you too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

january noir said:


> All the best Nice!  Congrats with the grand baby!


Thank you so much...I appreciate your kind words.  Thank you for taking the time to write to me.  God bless you!


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 1, 2014)

I wish you all the best Nice & Wavy!! I will miss your posts around here!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy...
> 
> You and Pastor 'A' live in my heart................Always...


We know  and I am so blessed to have you as my friend. 

So glad of the fire that is in you from the Holy Spirit and that you are here on the forum.  You are a woman after God's own heart!

Bless you, my friend!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Love to you, me dear sis.


 Much love to you as well, my awesome sister in the Lord!

Your love and kindness has meant so much to me...Thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

sweetvi said:


> awwwwwww
> 
> 
> booooooo


   Stay sweet, sweetvi!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Congratulations on your new grand baby! I wish you all the best. I hate to see you go, but your presence here will definitely be remembered. May God continue to watch over you.


Thank you so much for your kind words!  

You have such an important ministry here on the forum...continue to be a light upon a hill, which cannot be hidden!

God bless you and thank you again!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

LoveisYou said:


> Congratulations on your grand baby!!! We will miss you. Stay blessed. You've been such a light in the forum


Oh sis....thank you so much 

Allow the Lord to use you more on this forum...don't ever feel that no one will care what you have to say or listen...trust, they do!

God bless you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

Reminiscing said:


> Many blessings to you and your family!  Enjoy your new addition!


Thanks, again and I truly plan on enjoying him/her.  I can't wait to touch the baby and hold him/her.  I can't wait to find out if the baby is a he/she...

God bless you, always....

:Rose:


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 1, 2014)

Good bye Nice & Wavy and I wish you the best that life can give you in the future!!

You have been a wonderful poster on this board and will be missed. Time flies...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

ToyToy said:


> I wish you all the best Nice & Wavy!! I will miss your posts around here!!


Thank you so much, ToyToy.    I will miss you very much!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

FlowerHair said:


> Good bye Nice & Wavy and I wish you the best that life can give you in the future!!
> 
> You have been a wonderful poster on this board and will be missed. Time flies...


Awwww.....thank you so much FlowerHair.  I appreciate your kind words to me...it means so much 

God bless you, always!


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jan 1, 2014)

God bless, Nice & Wavy, and many congrats on your new grand baby.  When God brings him/her into the world, I trust that the little one will be truly blessed to have you. 

God bless you again, and may the Lord always be your Light !


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2014)

blessedandfavoured said:


> God bless, Nice & Wavy, and many congrats on your new grand baby.  When God brings him/her into the world, I trust that the little one will be truly blessed to have you.
> 
> God bless you again, and may the Lord always be your Light !




You words are so sweet...thank you and God bless you, always!


----------



## Shiks (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the new addition. 

Thank you for being so kind and uplifting.


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 2, 2014)

Goodbye Nice & Wavy and congratulations! You have been a blessing in my life  God bless you!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2014)

I just saw this but Nice & Wavy, I will miss you!! Love you dearly and my the Lord Jesus continue to bless you


----------



## mensa (Jan 2, 2014)

Man, am I going to miss you.  You have no idea how many times I came in here looking for some helpful advice and God used you to tell me just what I needed to hear, even when I was wrong.  You were just so kind  to me.

I am very sad that you will not be on this site anymore, but I am very glad that I came into contact with you while you were here.

Take care of yourself, spoil that grand baby and look for me someday, somewhere in heaven.  I will be the one with a bowed down head, lifted hands, and bent knee's shouting, "Holy, Holy, Holy, Thank You Jesus, Bless the Lord oh my soul, Praise God From Whom All Blessings Flow, (well-you get the picture).


----------



## LiciaB (Jan 3, 2014)

Awwww congrats on your new grandbaby! Thank you so much for your encouragement and prayers, you will be missed!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jan 3, 2014)

Bummer!

I'll miss you! It's weird how even over the internet, we can take people for granted, believing they'll always be there. *sigh* I've enjoyed your posts over the years, from your sharing the joy of the Lord to competing with a bunch of us for the title "Thread killer" (remember that? ) Well, I wish you all the best. Congrats on your new grandbaby, and I'll see you "down the road."

 Wait... N&W started this thread days ago.  Wonder if she'll see this?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2014)

Shiks said:


> Congratulations on the new addition.
> 
> Thank you for being so kind and uplifting.


Thank you so much, and for your kind words...it means so much to me 



DreamLife said:


> Goodbye Nice & Wavy and congratulations! You have been a blessing in my life  God bless you!


Awww....and you have been a blessing to me too, sis.   God bless you, always!!!



MrsHaseeb said:


> I just saw this but Nice & Wavy, I will miss you!! Love you dearly and my the Lord Jesus continue to bless you


Thank you so much sis...I will miss you too!  Thank you so much for your kind words...it means so much to me :big hug:



mensa said:


> Man, am I going to miss you.  You have no idea how many times I came in here looking for some helpful advice and God used you to tell me just what I needed to hear, even when I was wrong.  You were just so kind  to me.
> 
> I am very sad that you will not be on this site anymore, but I am very glad that I came into contact with you while you were here.
> 
> Take care of yourself, spoil that grand baby and look for me someday, somewhere in heaven. * I will be the one with a bowed down head, lifted hands, and bent knee's shouting, "Holy, Holy, Holy, Thank You Jesus, Bless the Lord oh my soul, Praise God From Whom All Blessings Flow*, (well-you get the picture).


 Thank you so much for your kind words....you made me cry.  Thank you so much for letting me know that what I have done here was not in vain....thank you, thank you 

And the bolded: I will know who you are...you will be the one standing next to my husband, doing the same thing!  Girl, that man LOVES to worship Our Father!!!



LiciaB said:


> Awwww congrats on your new grandbaby! Thank you so much for your encouragement and prayers, you will be missed!


Thank you so much...I appreciate your kind words.  I will miss you too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2014)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Bummer!
> 
> I'll miss you! It's weird how even over the internet, we can take people for granted, believing they'll always be there. *sigh* I've enjoyed your posts over the years, from your sharing the joy of the Lord to competing with a bunch of us for the title "Thread killer" (remember that? ) Well, I wish you all the best. Congrats on your new grandbaby, and I'll see you "down the road."
> 
> Wait... N&W started this thread days ago.  Wonder if she'll see this?


 Pat Mahurr,

I'm going to miss you too   I do remember that thread....one of the best threads ever!  Had so much fun....

Thank you so much for your kind words....I appreciate you wishing me all the best...it means so much to me, you have no idea. 

God bless you, girl....always!


----------



## Laela (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, well.. I'm still nursing my pout...  







but I won't be selfish.

Congrats on your GrandAngel!  You've been a real friend over the years, and I thank God for you and your prayers. Your Light and uplifting posts on this board will be missed tremendously; You'll always be in my heart and mind, dear Sister of mine!


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice & Wavy, you said you were leaving last year, but you came back. It's always best to follow the leading of God. So, there's no use in begging you to stay.

However, I don't know you too well, but you have made an impact here with the women based on the women who don't post here too much coming just wish you farewell. You are blessed to be a grandmother. Some people never have that privilege. As you get older, you begin to realize these things. You sound like most grandmothers exuding with joy. 

I wish you the best in everything and that your descendants will be great on the Earth.

Goodbye for now!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2014)

Laela said:


> *Yeah, well.. I'm still nursing my pout...
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     Amein~

Thank you...I love that "GrandAngel!"  I'm going to use that one!

You already know how I feel about you...so glad that you are my friend.  I will miss you here...love you dearly!  :big hug:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice Lady said:


> Nice & Wavy, you said you were leaving last year, but you came back. It's always best to follow the leading of God. So, there's no use in begging you to stay.
> 
> However, I don't know you too well, but you have made an impact here with the women based on the women who don't post here too much coming just wish you farewell. You are blessed to be a grandmother. Some people never have that privilege. As you get older, you begin to realize these things. You sound like most grandmothers exuding with joy.
> 
> ...


 Nice Lady,

I was suppose to leave last year, but a wonderful woman with a huge "S" on her chest ...., decided that she was going to not let me leave, and paid for another year subscription for me.  I had to be a good steward and stay, but it certainly is time for me to leave LHCF.  Most people here know that its time for me to move on, so no one will beg...they understand...

I so appreciate your kind words.  I am a grandmother already of a 13 year old girl...but, this is the first one from my son...I am ecstatic!

Thank you again and may the Lord bless you and your family!


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 4, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!    






I hope you can see this Nice&wavy. I am gonna miss you. You have provided me so much encouragement  and godly wisdom over the years and I appreciate you so much! I pray that God continues to be pleased with your life and your life's work! Gonna miss you sis!!


----------



## PatTodd (Jan 4, 2014)

Awww!  So sorry to read this sis!  Love you and will keep in (better) touch!

Pat


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Nice Lady,
> 
> I was suppose to leave last year, but a wonderful woman with a huge "S" on her chest ...., decided that she was going to not let me leave, and paid for another year subscription for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 4, 2014)

Shimmie said:


>



Lol. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2014)

delitefulmane said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww.... I'm going to miss you too.  I'm happy to know that I blessed you while I was here on the forum.  One day we shall see each other and we shall rejoice together!!!  God's riches blessings upon you and your family...always!  



PatTodd said:


> Awww!  So sorry to read this sis!  Love you and will keep in (better) touch!
> 
> Pat


 Hey girlie...I love you too...so happy you are my friend!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2014)

Shimmie said:


>


 my sister-friend!!!  Love you, Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice & Wavy said:


> my sister-friend!!! Love you, Shimmie!


 
Sis, I 'wove' you too 

I don't want you to go... BUT we'll be hanging out in FL..

Now I'm the one pouting... I 'borrowed' Laela's picture...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I 'wove' you too
> 
> I don't want you to go... BUT we'll be hanging out in FL..
> 
> Now I'm the one pouting... I 'borrowed' Laela's picture...


Awwww....ya'll gonna have me crying 

Yes we will, sis...yes we will!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 4, 2014)

Girl it's a sad day your leaving us,  it I do understand.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Girl it's a sad day your leaving us,  it I do understand.


...will miss you here my friend!  At least we will keep in touch...


----------



## LovingLady (Jan 4, 2014)

I am so sad. I really don't know what to say so I will just do this:





(she is so cute)

You still own me a visit.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awwww....ya'll gonna have me crying
> 
> Yes we will, sis...yes we will!!!


 I still have your birthday gifts...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, can't you just stop by every once and a while just to say  and to check on us? 

Can't cha'....?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2014)

LovingLady said:


> I am so sad. I really don't know what to say so I will just do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no...not you too

 I'm going to miss you.  We will get together.  Maybe we can do it as a group.  I will keep in touch!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Well, can't you just stop by every once and a while just to say  and to check on us?
> 
> Can't cha'....?


I'll send a message through you or Laela...if that's ok 

I will check on you ladies though...I can see the posts since this side of the forum is free....so I will lift up prayer requests, etc.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'll send a message through you or Laela...if that's ok
> 
> I will check on you ladies though...I can see the posts since this side of the forum is free....so I will lift up prayer requests, etc.


 
Most definitely, okay.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 5, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> *I still have your birthday gifts..*.




You know me...I love stuff...


----------



## Laela (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know me...I love stuff...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know me...I love stuff...


 
   I know and I need to hop on the trail to the post office.  

Laela had a birthday as well... I'm really falling behind.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> I know and I need to hop on the trail to the post office.
> 
> Laela had a birthday as well... I'm really falling behind.


----------



## donna894 (Jan 6, 2014)

What can I say!  I just want to add my well wishes to those you've received.  You have been such an uplifting light to this forum, and always truthful in love.  It has been a blessing to experience your kindness and generous spirit.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 7, 2014)

donna894 said:


> What can I say!  I just want to add my well wishes to those you've received.  You have been such an uplifting light to this forum, and always truthful in love.  It has been a blessing to experience your kindness and generous spirit.


  Donna,

Thank you so much for your kind words.  So nice to know that I blessed you while being here...I will miss you so much!

God's riches blessings upon you!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 12, 2014)

A message from Nice & Wavy to her dear friends here. 

She still prays for everyone here and she misses you.  

There is also some wonderful news that she wanted to share.  

In September she and her husband will be proud grandparents and....

*  "It's a Boy"   *

**​*God is soooooooooooo amazing.   :*love2:

* *​


----------



## Laela (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm very happy for them.. they're probably giddier than a kid on Christmas morning


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 15, 2014)

Laela said:


> I'm very happy for them.. they're probably giddier than a kid on Christmas morning


 
Laela, Girl, you know it.    

I'm very happy for them as well.   This is a wonderful life of joy.


----------

